# Our First Western New York Vacation



## Miss Marty (Jun 9, 2013)

*
Tamarack Club - May 31 to June 7*


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 9, 2013)

*Maryland to Western New York*

* 
Day One * 

From: BWI in Maryland 
To ...  Western New York


*May 31, 2013*
Friday -  8:06 AM
Odometer 193834

Took Interstate I-695
to I-70 West towards 
Frederick, Maryland 

*

9:50 AM
Odometer 193904

Stopped at the new Maryland 
Welcome Center & Rest Area
on Interstate 70

*

Continued on 

10:20 AM
Odometer 1939340

100 miles into the trip &
5 miles east of Hancock

*

109 miles to the 
Pennsylvania State Line

*

11 AM 
Odometer 193966

Stopped for Shell Gas at Travelers Oasis 
& Soft Tacos @ Taco Bell in Breezewood.

Missed The Gateway Travel Plaza

*

Took PA I-70/76 Turnpike
EZ PASS TOLL $1.69
West to Bedford PA

*

12 Noon - Near Route 220
Northbound on I-99 towards
Port Matilda south of Altoona

Interstate I-99 is a nice highway with 
beautiful scenery & a few windmills. 

*

West on Route 322 (mostly 2 lanes)
to Phillipsburg where we stopped
from 1:15 to 1:30 approx 15 minutes 
at Weis Grocery Store  for donuts. 

1:15PM 
225 miles into the trip 
 5 hours 

*

West on Route 322 to West I-80 passing 
The Highest Point East of the Mississippi
& missed taking a picture of the sign!  

2:25 PM
265 miles  

I-80 Dubois Pa exit
North on Route 219

Missed the Kinzua Park
Bridge and new Skywalk.

*

4:06 PM - 8 hours 
Odometer 194166
Arrived in Bradford 

Home of ZIPPO lighters

332 miles - just South
of  PA/NY state line.


*

Continue North on Route 219 
Then West on Interstate I-86  
(this road is in need of repair)
to Salamanca NY at exit 20

*

Stopped at Seneca Allegany
Casino and Hotel - then over 
to McDonalds Restaurant

Went thru Salamanca on Route 417
then north again on NY Route 219 to
Holiday Valley Ellicottville New York

*

7 PM - Friday Evening
Odometer 194203

Stopped in Ellicottville at the new
Red Apple Store KWIK Gas $15

*

Arrived at Tamarack Club Resort

A Fractional Condominium Hotel
for a week stay in a 3 bedroom
sixth floor Luxury Condominium.

http://tamarackclub.com/floorplans.html

*

Travel Time:  Eleven Hours 
Home to Resort:  369 Miles


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 10, 2013)

*Tamarack Club - Ellicottville*

*
Day 2*

June 1, 2013
Saturday  

Unpacked and people watched the 3 pools.  
There was a duck entertaining the children.
(A person dressed up in yellow duck suit!)

Drove up the mountain to Sky High 
Buchan Ridge & Tannenbaum Lodge. 
Seen a few beautiful mountain homes. 

Hung out for awhile at the new Holiday Valley Lodge.  
Enjoyed sitting on the deck looking at the mountains.

Then into Ellicottville NY to look around & pickup supplies.
It is a cute little town, with few stores, fire dept, library.
There is a Subway in a little shopping center by TOPS.


----------



## hjtug (Jun 10, 2013)

Miss Marty said:


> *
> West on Route 322 to West I-80 passing
> The Highest Point East of the Mississippi
> & missed taking a picture of the sign!
> *


*

Don't worry.  It is only the highest point east of the Mississippi on I-80.  *


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 10, 2013)

*I Love Buffalo ...*

*
Day 3*

June 2, 2013
Sunday 

Today we went to Buffalo - It is a Very impressive city.
Would love to live there if it just didn`t snow so much!

_*Visited the following:*_

Buffalo Botanical Gardens
2655 South Park Avenue
Buffalo, New York 14218 
Took 105 Digital Photos.

Buffalo & Erie County 
Naval & Military Park
1 Naval Park Cove
Buffalo, NY 14202
www. buffalonavalpark .org
Very windy along the waterfront. 

Seneca Buffalo Creek Casino 
1 Fulton Street,
Buffalo, NY 14204
Small Building * New Building 
Currently Under Construction.   

Light Lunch at Arbys on Delaware
Roast Beef Sandwiches & Shakes. 

Drove up Delaware Avenue past the old mansions
then drove around Historic Forest Lawn Cemetery.

_Headed back to Tamarack Club in Ellicottsville NY._


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 11, 2013)

I had heard Buffalo was horrible, so it was interesting to hear your take on it. I guess I have always heard that when you go to Niagara Falls, go to the Canadian side because the New york side is creepy. Are you going to see the falls?


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 11, 2013)

*Buffalo*

*
**

*Buffalo - The Queen City - NY
was/is a working mans town *

Located in Western New York on the eastern shores of Lake Erie   
and at the head of the Niagara River. Buffalo can stake claim to some incredible history that helped shape our nation. 

Standing at the eastern edge of Lake Erie, Buffalo is home to a beautiful, exciting waterfront. At Buffalo’s historic Erie Canal Harbor, you can learn how Buffalo helped shape the country as the western terminus of the Erie Canal

_Buffalo is a city that’s passionate about sports!_ 

During the football season, head to a Bills game at Ralph Wilson Stadium in Orchard Park, where you’ll find one of the league’s best tailgating scenes. 

You can also chill out with the National Hockey League’s Buffalo Sabres at the First Niagara Center each winter, or cheer on the boys of summer when the Buffalo Bisons, the Triple A affiliate of the New York Mets, play at the finest ballpark in the minor leagues - Coca-Cola Field. 

Was able to get a few pictures 
of the outside of Coca-Cola Field
and the downtown Buffalo.

There are many things holding Buffalo back, but civic pride 
has skyrocketed in recent years, and so has development. 

Buffalo`s interstate system is I-90 and I-190.
Niagara Falls is about a 20 minute drive from Buffalo.

Buffalo has an interesting past and hopefully a great future.
Buffalo is the second largest city in the State of New York.

***


----------



## tonyg (Jun 11, 2013)

mpumilia said:


> I had heard Buffalo was horrible, so it was interesting to hear your take on it. I guess I have always heard that when you go to Niagara Falls, go to the Canadian side because the New york side is creepy. Are you going to see the falls?



Actually the American side is a lot better than it once was. There's a section on the Canadian side that's more like a carnival side show. The Canadian side does have a closer view of the main falls.


----------



## hjtug (Jun 11, 2013)

tonyg said:


> The Canadian side does have a closer view of the main falls.



By the "main falls" you probably are referring to the Canadian (aka horseshoe) falls.  From the Canadian side you also get a very good view of the American falls which are difficult to view from the American side.  The promenade along the river on the Canadian side is a great walk.  Taking the Maid of the Mist cruise from either side to the base of falls is worth doing at least once.  

You need a passport to return to the US from Canada.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 11, 2013)

*Little Valley - Salamanca*

*
Day 4*

June 3, 2013
Monday

Went to Little Valley, Cattaraugus County 
and Seneca Allegany Casino in Salamanca
Heading to Niagara Falls in the morning...


----------



## wellsronald18 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hope you enjoy the Niagara fall.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Jun 13, 2013)

Miss Marty said:


> *
> **
> 
> *Buffalo - The Queen City - NY
> ...



Actually the Bisons are the AAA affiliate of the Toronto Blue Jays.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 13, 2013)

*Buffalo Bisons - Coca Cola Field  - The Jewel of Downtown Buffalo*



Pens_Fan said:


> Actually the Bisons are the AAA affiliate of the Toronto Blue Jays.



_Pens_Fan - Yes, you are absolutely correct. _

The Buffalo Bisons' agreement with the New York 
Mets (2009–2012)  ended after the 2012 season.

On July 11, 2012, Coca-Cola Field 
home of the Triple-A Buffalo Bisons
hosted the 25th Annual Triple-A All-Star Game.

2013 Season
The Bisons are the AAA affiliate of the Toronto Blue Jays.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 13, 2013)

*On our way to Niagara Falls*

*
Day 5*

June 4, 2013
Tuesday - 8:45 AM

Odometer 194380
Route: 219 - 353 - 62 -39

First stop an attractive Post Office building with gray siding and white trim 
off the main road to buy some stamps and mail a couple of birthday cards 
Thought our friends would be surprised to see a Cattarugus NY Post Mark!

Next stop the town of Gowanda NY to pick up a few things at the Rite Aid.
Continued on the NY Amish Trail, seen one amish carriage along the way.

Missed the Casino and Racetrack in Hamburg.
Plenty of Tim Horton`s fast food in New York.

From Buffalo took Interstate I-190 North to Niagara Falls. 
Had to detour around Grand Island NY
due to an accident or something at exit 20.  
Continued North on Rt 265 Niagara County.

Pulled in Four Points by Sheraton Riverfront Niagara Falls, New York, 
Could see I-190 bridge with its traffic backed up and unable to get off..

Arrived in Niagara Falls by the New York State Park and America Falls.
Was not sure of where to start or park so we decided to cross the border 
and see the Canadian side first. Big Mistake 40 minute wait to get back!
So in reality we missed everything on the NY side that we wanted to see
 especially the Falls,  Seneca Niagara Casino and The Red Coach Inn.
Looks like another trip to Western New York and Canada is in our future.  

Crossing into Canada from the USA via the Rainbow Bridge took about 10 minutes and the Northbound toll cost $3.25.


----------



## dwojo (Jun 13, 2013)

I hope you enjoyed Niagara Falls. The city is slowly recovering from years of neglect and city mismanagement. The downtown is being remade into a destination enjoying many different activities. The dining choices are varied and quite good.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 13, 2013)

*Niagara Falls - Construction - Two Red Cranes*

_
dwojo_

What are they working on along the water just above the Rainbow Bridge?


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 13, 2013)

*Niagara Falls Ontario Canada*

*
Day 5*

June 4, 2013

Its been many years since we last visited Niagara Falls
Both the city and its skyline have changed so much.  

Went to see the Falls then to
Casino Fallsview and The Grand Buffet 

Dinner was $20 per person plus tip and Included Free Parking.
Our booth was just a few steps away from the floor to ceiling
windows so we enjoyed a beautiful view of Niagara Falls while
enjoying our meal.  The food was average but the desserts 
(cakes, pies, cookies and ice cream) were simply delicious.

The Casino Fallsview Casino and Hotel Resort is very beautiful!
They have shops and restaurants (Golden Lotus, Subway, etc)
Plus a courtyard with views of the falls and surrounding areas.

Took The Queen Elizabeth Way, commonly abbreviated as the  
QEW to The Peace Bridge then I-190/Rt 219 to Ellicottville NY.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 13, 2013)

*Salamanca New York*

*
Day 6*

June 5, 2013

Today we went for a ride to Allegany State Park off I-86 
The Red House Area is known for the historic tudor-style 
Administration Building as well as Red House Lake.
Afterwards we stopped at Seneca Allegany Casino.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 14, 2013)

*Packing for our trip back home*

*
Day 7*

June 6, 2013
Rainy Thursday 

We have had a great time at Tamarack Club Resort
in Western New York,  but its time to pack the car. 

We made a youtube video 1:30 of the
beautiful scenery outside our window.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 14, 2013)

dwojo said:


> I hope you enjoyed Niagara Falls. The city is slowly recovering from years of neglect and city mismanagement. The downtown is being remade into a destination enjoying many different activities. The dining choices are varied and quite good.



The Rapids Theater is a good example of that.  The owner restored its original beauty and it looks fantastic.


----------



## dwojo (Jun 15, 2013)

Miss Marty said:


> _
> dwojo_
> 
> What are they working on along the water just above the Rainbow Bridge?



The work is for a new launch and storage facility for the Maid of the mist.


----------



## dwojo (Jun 15, 2013)

Miss Marty said:


> *
> Day 7*
> 
> June 6, 2013
> ...


 I am glad you enjoyed the trip. If you ever come this way again go to the finger lakes and letchworth state park. The gorge and water falls at letchworth are spectacular.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 16, 2013)

*Western New York Heritage*

*
Pictorials*

Here is a great website where you can view old photographs 
and learn about the history of Buffalo and Western New York. 

http://wnyheritagepress.org/photographs/pictorials.html


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jun 17, 2013)

*I would like to go but need to fly*

I would like to head out that way but cannot make that drive from BWI.  Is there a local airport out in western New York that some of the majors run a puddle jumper to?


----------



## hjtug (Jun 17, 2013)

pgnewarkboy said:


> I would like to head out that way but cannot make that drive from BWI.  Is there a local airport out in western New York that some of the majors run a puddle jumper to?



Southwest flies direct from BWI to Buffalo.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 19, 2013)

*Erie Canal Village - Rome New York*

_
Anyone been to the Erie Canal Village in Rome New York? _
*
Erie Canal Village is an outdoor living history museum.* 

It is a reconstructed 19th century settlement on the site where,
 on July 4, 1817, the first shovelful of earth was turned for the construction of the original Erie Canal. 

The village is home to three museums:

The Erie Canal Museum, 
The Harden Museum 
The New York State Museum of Cheese Building.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 21, 2013)

*Western New York*

*
The Seneca Nation of Indians - Onondowahgah 
Seneca Allegany - Salamanca - New York  *

Included on the Allegany Reservation is the City of Salamanca, known as the "only city in the world entirely on an Indian reservation."

Composed of eight clans - Turtle, Bear, Wolf, Beaver, Snipe, Heron, Deer and Hawk - the Seneca are said to have been released by the Creator from beneath a mountain and prospered as the People of the Great Hill. 

Because of the location of their initial settlements in relation to the four other member nations of the Iroquois Confederacy or Haudenosaunee (Oneida, Cayuga, Onondaga and Mohawk), the Seneca came to be known as the Keepers of the Western Door.

_Its amazing how much one can learn about a place and it`s people 
Using the Internet._


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 27, 2013)

*Please add Tamarack Club to Tug Resorts, Ratings and Review Database.*

_
Tamarack Club  (#A494)_
at Holiday Valley Resort
6447 Holiday Valley Road 
Ellicottville,  New York  14731 

www. tamarackclub .com


----------



## shagnut (Dec 4, 2013)

I loved the American side. Whatever you do , do the Cave of the Winds!!  I wished I had had more time on the American side.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 22, 2014)

*Tamarack Club (#A494)*

_
www. tamarackclub .com_

Anyone have any photos of the new 
outdoor deck at the Tamarack Club
that was completed last summer.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 29, 2014)

*Buffalo New York*

_
Anyone been to Seneca Buffalo Creek Casino recently?  _

Seneca Buffalo Creek Casino 
Located at
1 Fulton Street,
Buffalo, NY 14204

What is your opinion of the style and decor of 
the new casino building (exterior and interior)?


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 17, 2014)

*Maid of the Mist*

_
New Dry dock facility - Rainbow Bridge - NY_

The Maid of The Mist has plucked its tourist-toting vessels from the waters of the of the Niagara Gorge and placed them on their newly-built dry dock on the former Schoellkopf Power Station site,

http://www.maidofthemist.com/news/maid-of-the-mist-lifted-into-new-us-dry-dock-facility/


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 17, 2014)

For those interested in getting an outstanding glimpse into 20th Century Buffalo, I recommend "City of Light" by Lauren Belfer.

Here is a Book Summary from Book Browse:

"It is 1901 and Buffalo, New York, stands at the center of the nation's attention as a place of immense wealth and sophistication. The massive hydroelectric power development at nearby Niagara Falls and the grand Pan-American Exposition promise to bring the Great Lakes "city of light" even more repute.

Against this rich historical backdrop lives Louisa Barrett, the attractive, articulate headmistress of the Macaulay School for Girls. Protected by its powerful all-male board, "Miss Barrett" is treated as an equal by the men who control the life of the city. Lulled by her unique relationship with these titans of business, Louisa feels secure in her position, until a mysterious death at the power plant triggers a sequence of events that forces her to return to a past she has struggled to conceal, and to question everything and everyone she holds dear.

Both observer and participant, Louisa Barrett guides the reader through the culture and conflicts of a time and place where immigrant factory workers and nature conservationists protest violently against industrialists, where presidents broker politics, where wealthy "Negroes" fight for recognition and equality, and where women struggle to thrive in a system that allows them little freedom.

Wrought with remarkable depth and intelligence, City of Light remains a work completely of its own era, and of ours as well. A stirring literary accomplishment, Lauren Belfer's first novel marks the debut of a fresh voice for the new millennium and heralds a major publishing event."

and Lauren Belfer Author Biography:

"Lauren Belfer was born in Rochester, New York, and grew up in Buffalo, where she attended the Buffalo Seminary. At Swarthmore College, she majored in Medieval Studies. After graduating, she worked as a file clerk at an art gallery, a paralegal, an assistant photo editor at a newspaper, a fact checker at magazines, and as a researcher and associate producer on documentary films. She has an M.F.A. from Columbia University.

Her debut novel,City of Light, was a New York Times bestseller, as well as a number one Book Sense pick, a Barnes & Noble Discover Award nominee, a New York Times Notable Book, a Library Journal Best Book, and a Main Selection of the Book-of-the-Month Club. City of Light was a bestseller in Great Britain and has been translated into seven languages."


Richard


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 18, 2014)

Miss Marty said:


> *
> Day 3*
> 
> June 2, 2013
> ...



Lived there 3.5 years.  2.5 too long.  Could not wait to leave.  Don't enjoy visiting.


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 18, 2014)

*Snow in Buffalo ~ Looks beautiful ~ but dangerous!*

_
November 17-18, 2014_

This season`s First Big Snowfall in Western New York
Three feet of snow closes 105 miles of I-90 near Buffalo.

 Parts of New York are measuring the season's first big snowfall in feet, rather than inches, as nearly 3 feet blanketed the Buffalo area Tuesday, forcing the closure of a 105-mile stretch of the state Thruway.

The Thruway Authority says white-out conditions have closed Interstate 90 in both directions Tuesday morning from the Rochester area to Dunkirk, on Lake Erie, 35 southwest of Buffalo.

_Wish I could travel to Niagara Falls when it is snow covered & frozen._


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 18, 2014)

Miss Marty said:


> _
> November 17-18, 2014_
> 
> This season`s First Big Snowfall in Western New York
> ...



Yes, I have seen the falls when it was snow-covered and frozen and it is breathtaking.  As far as the snow being dangerous there...at least they know what to do with it there.  Their snow management is second to none


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 3, 2014)

A few years ago, we flew into Buffalo, did all the Falls stuff and DW got hooked on ice wine at local vineyards.

We then drove to Toronto to see Bryan Adams at the Molson Ampitheatre... Guess that dates us.
.


----------

